# New Memory method



## Stuart (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp_0zc939Dk
2x2 bld adverage 11.46


----------



## Hershey (Apr 26, 2011)

T Perm: (R U2 R' U') R U2' L' U R' U' L

EDIT: its technically a J perm.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> *J* Perm: (R U2 R' U') R U2' L' U R' U' L


 
Yerp


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 26, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Yerp


 
He is talking about 2x2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 26, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> He is talking about 2x2


 
So?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2011)

You generally still call a J perm a J perm and a T perm a T perm on 2x2x2.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 29, 2011)

Fine then.
Fix'd in the post.


----------

